# Neighbors rush to intervene, shoots attacker brutally beating of 86-year-old



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.fox5atlanta.com/news/ne...oots-attacker-brutally-beating-of-86-year-old


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Robbery the motive I guess. Brutal but very few details on the bad guy. I hope I am still able to defend myself when I get to 86. So far so good.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Nothing in the article about any motive.
Could be mental health issues, money, toilet paper, or we many never know.


----------

